# ENWorlder for a year!(OT)



## alsih2o (May 30, 2003)

as of midnight tonight, i have been a memeber of this community for one year. i feel my game is better for it, as am i.

 as the sense of familiarity has settled in, you no longer have to call me mr. alsih2o


----------



## BiggusGeekus (May 30, 2003)




----------



## Viking Bastard (May 31, 2003)

Wait, only for a year and you have four times my post count?

Hot diggity!

I mean, I know I'm not the most active of posters, but...

PS. And congrats!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 31, 2003)

Cool! Happy ENavesary!


----------



## KnowTheToe (May 31, 2003)

Nerd!

(That was a compliment )


----------



## Steve Jung (May 31, 2003)

Congratulations.  I've been here a year and a third and look at my count.


----------



## pogre (May 31, 2003)

KnowTheToe said:
			
		

> *Nerd!
> 
> (That was a compliment ) *




ENerd even


----------



## Kilmore (May 31, 2003)

And just think, you'll never get it back.


----------



## caudor (May 31, 2003)

Congratulations!  ENWorld is certainly a better place with you among us


----------



## alsih2o (May 31, 2003)

i woke up this morning, no p[arty, no cake, no candles. i was crushed


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (May 31, 2003)

Only a year?  I can't image EN World with you.  Congrats!


----------



## orbitalfreak (May 31, 2003)

Been here a year and still hasn't learned that we have a Meta Board for things like this 

Congrats on the ENniversary!  Just make sure the next year on the boards is as filled with ideas as the first.


----------



## John Crichton (May 31, 2003)

Wow, that's creepy.  I registered on the same day.  

 * makes a mountain out of keyboards and D&D books *

... this _means_ something.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (May 31, 2003)

I think I registered before you two, but it was only last August that I seriously started posting...

I'd also like to point out that I lost a good 2500 posts when Piratecat deleted the old Hivemind threads...

Congratulations, Clay!


----------



## Breakstone (May 31, 2003)

Wow. As of June, I'll have been here three years, and look at _my_ post count...

But, eh...

It's not the size that matters, right?

_Edit- 2003 - 2000 = 3, not 4_


----------



## alsih2o (May 31, 2003)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> *Wow, that's creepy.  I registered on the same day.
> 
> * makes a mountain out of keyboards and D&D books *
> 
> ... this means something. *




 *starts piling mashed potatoes on JC's d+d books and keyboard, giggling manoiacally*


----------



## John Crichton (May 31, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> * *starts piling mashed potatoes on JC's d+d books and keyboard, giggling manoiacally* *




* adds gravy and begins to dig in with an oversized spoon *


----------



## LightPhoenix (May 31, 2003)

Tsunami said:
			
		

> *It's not the size that matters, right?
> *




You know, if it weren't absolutely true (in regards to posting), I would make make a dirty joke.

Yay alsih2o, yay!


----------



## Drawmack (Jun 1, 2003)

/me puts a candle in the mashed potatoes. 

This is definatly an EnBirthday cake.


----------



## orbitalfreak (Jun 1, 2003)

Drawmack said:
			
		

> */me puts a candle in the mashed potatoes.
> 
> This is definatly an EnBirthday cake. *




/me sees special cake
/me plays special party music


----------



## Darkness (Jun 2, 2003)

I think I'll banish you to Meta for another year.

Or at least this thread, anyway.


----------



## seasong (Jun 4, 2003)

Congrats alsih2o! I'm about 7 days short of my first year (and half your post count) .

It's hard to believe that you've been yanking PirateCat's chain for less than a year, though.


----------



## Piratecat (Jun 4, 2003)

Sigh. Tell me about it....


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 5, 2003)

Viking Bastard said:
			
		

> *Wait, only for a year and you have four times my post count?
> 
> Hot diggity!
> 
> ...




Hell, I've been here just over 3 months and I'm over your post count.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jun 7, 2003)

Yes. You are evil! Little demonites! Evil! Evil! Evil! Buuuuurn!

.

Of course, back when I first registered (the first one we had to 
register for, was that the one with the reeaally long index where 
all the thread topics, no matter how old, were on the same page?)
I was much more active, and on that board and the following 
editions and server moves I gained posts and lost posts right 
and left. The last time members were loosing posts on mass (was
that the Eric Noah --> Morrus switch?) I went from 5000 posts to 
100. After a time the topics really start to repeat themselves
and you loose the velocity of posting.


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 7, 2003)

Viking Bastard said:
			
		

> *After a time the topics really start to repeat themselves
> and you loose the velocity of posting. *




Aint it the truth? 

BTW, alish2o, glad to see you got the ol' avatar back.


----------

